# Gentoo Sources 2.6.21:  Where is everything? [SOLVED]

## Kuhndog86

I just upgraded to 2.6.21 and am having a hard time finding a few things.  First, I can't seem to find support for suspend to ram anywhere.  It used to be under power management options, but it doesn't seem to be there anymore.  The other thing I can't seem to find is the new tickless system and high-res timer options.  Anybody know where this stuff is?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Kuhndog86 wrote:*   

> I just upgraded to 2.6.21 and am having a hard time finding a few things.  First, I can't seem to find support for suspend to ram anywhere.  It used to be under power management options, but it doesn't seem to be there anymore.  The other thing I can't seem to find is the new tickless system and high-res timer options.  Anybody know where this stuff is?

 

use the in-kernel / menuconfig search functionality

type in 

```
/
```

then the search term, e.g. 

```
suspend
```

 ...

----------

## Kuhndog86

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> use the in-kernel / menuconfig search functionality
> 
> type in 
> ...

 

Yeah, I already tried that.  It says it's supposed to be in Power Management, but it's not there.  I suspect I have something else enabled or disabled that is disabling suspend but I can't seem to find what it is.

Also, A search for "tickless" gives me a whole lot of nothing.  Searching for "timer" gives me a bunch of seemingly irrelevant results.

EDIT:  I'm on amd64 if that makes a difference (which I doubt)

----------

## blu3bird

You need to wait for 2.6.23 to get tickless timer support an AMD64. Therefore the 2.6.21 kernel doesn't include it.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

it does   :Idea: 

dynticks is still under development for x86_64   :Wink: 

----------

## wynn

Yes, it says SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is in

```
  -> Power management options

    -> Power Management support (PM [=y])
```

and you must have "Power Management support" to see it but it also gives a boolean expression

```
depends on PM && SWAP && ((X86 && (!SMP || SUSPEND_SMP)) || ((FRV || PPC

32) && !SMP))
```

which, if I can read it without my eyes crossing, says that it is X86 only.

Your "tickless" has already been answered while this was being typed   :Surprised: 

----------

## Kuhndog86

 *wynn wrote:*   

> which, if I can read it without my eyes crossing, says that it is X86 only.
> 
> 

 That doesn't make any sense.  I've been using suspend since I started using amd64 (mid 2004.)  Why would the devs decide that amd64 doesn't need suspend anymore?

As for the tickless kernel, I guess I can wait until 2.6.23  :Smile: 

EDIT:  In my .config CONFIG_X86=y so I don't think the problem is there.

----------

## Kuhndog86

I also noticed there is a SUSPEND_SMP option that is set to no, but there are no details on it at all.  I'm guessing enabling this will probably fix it but I don't know (and it doesn't say) where to look for it.

----------

## wynn

 *Kuhndog86 wrote:*   

> In my .config CONFIG_X86=y so I don't think the problem is there.

 Right. I was jumping to conclusions, sorry.

 *Kuhndog86 wrote:*   

> I also noticed there is a SUSPEND_SMP option that is set to no, but there are no details on it at all.

 Sometimes options are hidden because they depend on other options which aren't set.

Perhaps the best way to find out where they are is to use

```
$ cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo

$ find -name Kconfig|xargs grep SUSPEND_SMP

./drivers/acpi/Kconfig: depends on X86 && (!SMP || SUSPEND_SMP)

./kernel/power/Kconfig: depends on PM && SWAP && ((X86 && (!SMP || SUSPEND_SMP)) || ((FRV || PPC32) && !SMP))

./kernel/power/Kconfig:config SUSPEND_SMP
```

and, in kernel/power/Kconfig it says

```
config SUSPEND_SMP

        bool

        depends on HOTPLUG_CPU && X86 && PM

        default y
```

so it should be set, you can check (as you did before) for CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP in your .config

----------

## Kuhndog86

Thanks Wynn.  I was missing HOTPLUG_CPU.  Why the heck does it need that anyway?

----------

## wynn

 *Kuhndog86 wrote:*   

> Thanks Wynn.  I was missing HOTPLUG_CPU.  Why the heck does it need that anyway?

 To explain that I would have to become a kernel developer for several years .. see you then   :Smile: 

----------

